# Gaming Laptop oder doch lieber PC?



## fu4rk (20. November 2013)

Guten Tag, 

ich besitze nun schon seit knapp 4 Jahren einen PC von Medion, welcher in letzter Zeit immer stärker schwächelt. Deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschieden mir zu Weihnachten einen Gaming Laptop zu gönnen.  Nun habe ich relativ wenig Ahnung von der Materie und wollte mal nach Rat fragen.

Ich höre öfters, dass auch ein guter Gaming Laptop nur eine eher geringe Lebensdauer hat? Stimmt das? Wie lang halten heutige Modelle denn bei normaler Belastung? 

Des weiteren wird ein gleichwertiger PC wohl um Längen billiger sein als ein Gaming Laptop. Lohnt sich eine Anschaffung trotzdem? Gibt es außer der Mobilität noch andere Vorteile, welche für einen Laptop sprechen?

Alienware soll ja anscheinend der Marktführer schlecht hin sein, was Gaming Laptops angeht, liege ich da richtig? Oder zahlt man dort lediglich für die Marke? Lohnt sich vielleicht ein zusammengestellter Laptop mehr? 

Ich habe ein Budget von rund 1000 Euro, sollte er etwas teurer sein, wäre das auch kein Thema. 
Ich würde mich über eine Beantwortung der Fragen und Vorschläge für einen Laptop sehr freuen.


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2013)

Die Geringe Lebensdauer ergibt sich wohl daraus das man sehr oft nichts nachrüsten kann
Außdem kostet ein Gaming Laptop im Vergleich zu einem gleichwertigen Stand PC so ungefähr das 3-Fache und für ein anständiges Modell müsstest auch noch mal so 500-800€ drauf legen
Und wenn man jetzt nicht wirklich unterwegs ist, sind die eher rausgeworfenes Geld


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

fu4rk schrieb:


> Ich höre öfters, dass auch ein guter Gaming Laptop nur eine eher geringe Lebensdauer hat? Stimmt das? Wie lang halten heutige Modelle denn bei normaler Belastung?


 Ich denke nicht, dass damit die Haltbarkeit technisch gesehen gemeint ist, sondern einfach nur, dass selbst ein recht teures Notebook nicht besser als ein 500-600€-PC ist, und weil ein Notebook nicht so aufrüstbar ist wie ein PC, ist das halt nach 2 Jahren so schwach, dass man es für die dann neuen Games vergessen kann.




Des weiteren wird ein gleichwertiger PC wohl um Längen billiger sein als ein Gaming Laptop. Lohnt sich eine Anschaffung trotzdem? Gibt es außer der Mobilität noch andere Vorteile, welche für einen Laptop sprechen? [/QUOTE] Neben der Mobilitötwäre da höchstens die Tatsache, dass manche Leute ungern nen "PC-Tisch" haben wollen. Aber viel mehr Platz - wenn man zockt/arbeitet - nehmen Monitor und Tastatur bei nem richtigen PC ja auch nicht weg, und der PC selbst steht halt unterm Tisch.

Das andere "pro" Laptop wäre wenn überhaupt der geringere Strombedarf. Aber wenn Du den Preisunterschied zu nem gleichguten PC dabei bedenkst, rechnet sich das dann doch wieder nicht. Im Office braucht ein moderner PC mit Monitor usw. vlt 100W, bei voller Spielelast 300W. Nehmen wir an: 8Std am Tag ist das DIng an, 2Std Zocken. Das sind bei 25Cent/KWh ca. 110€ im Jahr. Nehmen wir beim Laptop an, dass der nur 20W braucht (was zu tiefgegriffen ist, aber nur als Beispiel), dann sind das ca 16€. Lass es im Jahr 100€ Stromersparnis sein, was völlig utopisch ist, aber selbst wenn: ein 1000€-Notebook ist maximal so gut wie ein PC für 600€, macht 400€ Unterschied - NACH 4 Jahren fängt das Notebook also an, sich zu "lohnen", ist dann aber völlig veraltet...




> Alienware soll ja anscheinend der Marktführer schlecht hin sein, was Gaming Laptops angeht, liege ich da richtig? Oder zahlt man dort lediglich für die Marke? Lohnt sich vielleicht ein zusammengestellter Laptop mehr?


 es kann sein, dass die formal gesehen "Marktführer" sind, aber das liegt auch daran, dass es ansonsten keine MARKE gibt, die nur Gamingnotebooks macht, außer vlt 1-2 rein online erhältlichen kleineren Herstellern, und auch daran, dass viele Hersteller Gamingnotebooks haben, diese aber nicht offiziell so vermarktet werden, also nicht in einer Statistik mit drin sind, die den "Marktführer" sucht    Alienware ist gut, aber im Vergleich mit anderen Laptops, die das gleiche leisten, deutlich teurer. Das ist halt der Gaming-Ableger von Dell, die machen auch viel Werbung suw.


Wenn Du nicht UNBEDINGT mobil spielen willst, würd ich nen PC nehmen. Und selbst falls Du "ein Notebook" braucht, würd ich eher nen PC nehmen und dann halt für die Notebook-Dinge eines für 400€


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. November 2013)

Außerdem ist es schwierig, so potente Hardware auf geringem Raum zu kühlen, was ein Problem sein kann, besonders bei 15" Monitoren.

Ganz so krass wie enisra würde ich es jetzt nicht sehen, für 1000 Euro bekommst du schon was vernünftiges. Aber kein alienware bitte, da zahlst du für die Marke. Toshiba oder Lenovo haben ein gutes P/L verhältnis.

Wenn du den Laptop nicht unbedigt brauchst hol dir einen richtigen. Selbst für 800 Euro bekommst du einen oberklasse pc zusammengestellt, bei hardwareversand.de z.b. die bauen auch günstig zusammen. So ein pc ist so gut wie jedem Laptop bis 2000 Euro überlegen (vorsichtige Schätzung)


----------



## fu4rk (20. November 2013)

Einen Laptop wollte ich eigentlich deswegen, da ich so auch mal bei Kumpels oder so zocken könnte oder ihn mit in den  Urlaub oder in Vorlesungen nehmen könnte. 

Ein Laptop für 800-900 Euro rum, würde doch Spiele wie Guild Wars 2 oder Starcraft 2 mit Leichtigkeit packen, oder? Mit anspruchsvolleren Spielen, würde ich ihn wohl auch nicht belasten. 

Würdet ihr mir evtl ein paar Links schicken, zu Laptops die ihr mir empfehlen könntet?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

fu4rk schrieb:


> Einen Laptop wollte ich eigentlich deswegen, da ich so auch mal bei Kumpels oder so zocken könnte oder ihn mit in den Urlaub oder in Vorlesungen nehmen könnte.
> 
> Ein Laptop für 800-900 Euro rum, würde doch Spiele wie Guild Wars 2 oder Starcraft 2 mit Leichtigkeit packen, oder? Mit anspruchsvolleren Spielen, würde ich ihn wohl auch nicht belasten.


 das schafft auch ein PC für 400€  und auch ein Notebook für 600€ würde dafür schon "reichen".

zB das hier MSI GE60-i550M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i5-4200M / 4GB / 500GB / 750M] bei notebooksbilliger.de hier viele Benchmarks mit dem Grafikchip, allerdings meistens mit nur 1366x768 (das MSI hat FullHD) NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


 HAST Du denn noch nen PC? Dann würd ich dem von der Ersparnis ein Update gönnen, dann haste zu Hause nen Top-PC und für unterwegs was, womit du nicht mehr "hohe" oder "maximale" Details bei neuen Spielen schaffst, aber wo an sich alles laufen müsste


----------



## svd (20. November 2013)

Wenn's dir um den Platz geht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst heute vergleichsweise winzige PCs bauen, die gut in einen Rucksack passen. Und keine 5000g wiegen. (Das ist weniger als ein vollausgerüstetes 18" Alienware Notebook. Ohne Netzteil.) 
Maus und Tastatur müsstest du natürlich extra einpacken. Und idealerweise einen FullHD Fernseher mit HDMI Eingang im Hotelzimmer haben. 

Selbst ein Desktop Core-i3 düfte einen mobilen Core-i7 schlagen. 
Und die kleinen GTX670/760 Karten von ASUS werden im mobilen Bereich auch wohl nur von SLI Lösungen getoppt.


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2013)

Das Ding ist aber ganzschön groß, aber du musst da was mit dem Licht machen, seine Freundin sieht da voll komisch aus auf dem Bild


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn's dir um den Platz geht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, die Figur könnte ja lebensgroß sein - und dann...? ^^ 




> Du kannst heute vergleichsweise winzige PCs bauen, die gut in einen Rucksack passen. Und keine 5000g wiegen. (Das ist weniger als ein vollausgerüstetes 18" Alienware Notebook. Ohne Netzteil.)


 jo, es gibt auch Mini-ITX-Gehäuse/Mainboards, die kaum mehr kosten als "billige" Teile in Normalformat, falls man wirklich auch mal auf ne "LAN" will. Sofern man da nicht per Rad unterwegs ist, ist das auch kein Akt, vlt nen kleinen Monitor für diesen Zweck nehmen, oder der Kumpel hat nen LCD-TV, den Du dann für den PC nutzen kannst - aber selbst mit nem extra-Monitor bekommt man fürs Geld dann mehr power als mit nem Notebook


----------



## fu4rk (29. November 2013)

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A723 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Was haltet ihr von diesem? 
Müsste/sollte da noch etwas aufgebessert werden oder reicht er in seiner Standardform?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (29. November 2013)

Also wenn sich was lohnt, dann ein i7. I5 er in laptops, also die mobilen sind dualcores. Ein quadcore wäre da bestimmt lohnenswert. 
Da reicht auch der mit 3,4ghz für 78 Euro mehr. Allerdings sollte man für tausend Euro dann nochmal auf geizhals.de gehen. Da kannst du deine Wunschkonfiguration Schritt für Schritt eingeben und dann vergleichen.

Die Grafikkarte ist zwar gut, bedenke aber, dass sie bei einem fullhd Display schneller an ihre Grenzen kommt als bei ddr normalen "laptop Auflösung"


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2013)

Einen ähnliches gibt es von MSI: MSI GE60-i565M245FD (0016GC-SKU6) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit Test Test MSI GE60H-i765M2811B - Ein Desktop Replacement der mobileren Art


Für den Preis usw. okay, musst halt bedenken, dass ein PC für ca 600€ schon *deutlich* stärker wäre und auch in ein kleines Gehäuse passen würde

core i3 ca 100€
Board 60€
8GB RAM 65€
AMD R9 270X 170€ (die ist so stark wie eine Nvidia GTX 760, und die wiederum ist klar stärker als eine mobile GTX 760/765)
Mini-ITXGehäuse Bitfexni Prodigy 70€
Netzteil 40€
DVD-LW 15€
Festplatte 1000GB 50€

Macht 570€, plus Windows, falls nötig. Nochmal 70€ dazu, dann hast Du eine absolute Top-CPU (core i5-4570) und bist immer noch nicht bei 700€. Wndows würde 80€ kosten, falls nötig.


----------

